# Repowering from a 30 etec



## ahernanvil (Nov 8, 2013)

Hey ya'll, I also put this in "general discussion" but figured I try here. So i just sold my 30 etec. It was a great motor but at WOT I always felt I was just below the cusp of reaching a comfortable top speed. Going with the tide (geared,coolered and live well full) I was getting about 24-25 mph and less going against the tide. I was thinking about getting a new 40 four stroke Mercury but someoene told me I wouldnt see any difference from a 40 four stroke compaired to my 30 etec, and in fact i may see less power. So then I thought why not just get a new 50 since the weight is the same. Boat is only rated for a 40 but if the 40/50/60 is the same weight, whats the difference...ha. Stepping up from the 30, Im already adding close to100lbs on the back either way I go. Im torn here - adding 100 lbs on the back already makes me a bit bothered so I want to just make sure I am doing the right thing and only doing it once (for awhile at least). Anyone have any input/thoughts? Im open to ideas here.


----------



## RunningOnEmpty (Jun 20, 2015)

Mercury offers two different 40's. One is a 747cc 3 cylinder and the other is 900+ cc 4 cylinder. The 4 cylinder 40 is a detuned 60 and 250 lbs. The 4 cylinder 40hp ecu can be re flashed into a 60 according to info on the net http://www.simonmotorsports.com/ecu/optiecu.htm


----------



## Vertigo (Jun 3, 2012)

Awhile back I went from a 30 hp Tohatsu to a 60 hp Mercury. WOT went up from about 27 to about 32 mph. Fuel consumption went down, the 16' boat was stern heavy at rest, even with sponsons, and the boat needed more water to get out of the hole. Doubling the hp doesn't really buy that much. I'd go with the lightest motor you can find, and not worry about too much hp. You may be sorry you sold your eTech.


----------



## ahernanvil (Nov 8, 2013)

Vertigo said:


> Awhile back I went from a 30 hp Tohatsu to a 60 hp Mercury. WOT went up from about 27 to about 32 mph. Fuel consumption went down, the 16' boat was stern heavy at rest, even with sponsons, and the boat needed more water to get out of the hole. Doubling the hp doesn't really buy that much. I'd go with the lightest motor you can find, and not worry about too much hp. You may be sorry you sold your eTech.


Yeah I was afraid someone was going to say that, Vertigo. I am actually going to pick up a 40 etec this week that's older and try that for awhile. I decided it would be foolish to spend the money on new motor that I am not sure is even going to make a difference or even decline in performance for that matter.


----------

